# Live from the Jetties



## luv2fish

We are out here by the North Jetty right now. This wireless internet is neat. We stayed out here all night and caught huge shark. But here is a question! There were hundreds, maybe thousands of these flying fish. What are they called. I never have seen so many fish in one place, and then about 500 "NO EXAGERATION" stingrays showed up and stayed til 6:00AM We coudnt believe our eyes. Gotta go fish, we,re out here by WR4 now. Coming to you live from the "Amazing Grace". God Bless and Good Fishing.

Tom & Laura Howell Let me know what kind of fish you think we saw!


----------



## jjewell58

OK, I'm dying to know what type connection you have and how are you logging in.

Jim


----------



## taannerz

probably one of those tmobile or cingular wireless internet. Where is WR4?


----------



## allicat

wow, way to go laura! thats cool getting a live report from yall! glad yall are having fun, wish i was out there too! dont know what those fish are called though.

trudy


----------



## ssmarinaman

man thats sweet.. next thing will be live web cams of guys and gals catching fish... god i love this stuff


----------



## finseeker

*Semi-live/257#4*

*Howdy,*Hope you are doing well at the jetties!Heres a look at #4 at surfside.*GBY*


----------



## psalty

Super pic but that grass looks awesomely difficult to deal with.


----------



## luv2fish

*Can you believe what happened*

Hey Everybody, You wouldnt believe, we left the jetties and went to the Bolivar wells. Tom landed a 30-35 LB black tip (catch & release) We left there and went to pelican island bridge since theres room for our 52FT boat. Windlass messed up, and in the process ,I (Laura) aka luv2fish, BROKE MY FOOT, so we came in and JUST got back from UTMB. Thats real toe jam. Prayers requested for my discomfort PLEASE. Also for your info, we have that verizon wireless card. Tom got it so when we are out overnight on the "Amazing Grace" we can check the real radar for weather. Lots of times the reports on Radio not accurate enough for us. I guess im done fishing for now. They said to keep my foot up. It was great hearing from you all and "HI" Trudy.

Keep sending those cards & letters..
God Bless and Good Fishing

OH YEAH, noone has any ideas on fish name yet. The ones I asked about we saw at the jetties. I'll look on the internet


----------



## luv2fish

WR4 is about 2 miles from north jetty towards the southeast. The water was so clear, we could see down 15-20 ft. WOW !!!!


----------



## psalty

Hang in there luv2fish (Laura) , prayers sent. I am sure Peter and Andrew had their days too.


----------



## ar_mcadams

luv2fish, we saw you at wr4. we pulled up at 9am about 200 yards from you back twords the jetty. The water was swimming pool clear.. We caught 5 king macs and lost 3 or 4 more and had some jacks swim under the boat but didnt catch any. Only one shark about 4 foot and then at 1130 no more fish. They quit for some reason. Tell me about the shark you caught at wr4. How big was it and what kind. What bait did you use. We used freelined cigar minnows. I started to come over and see if that was you but didnt. Wish I had now.


----------



## luv2fish

Hey ar mcadams, that was us. Come by next time. Our friends showed up and borrowed some steel leaders. Its neat to meet nice people. And its cool to see them out fishing. We caught Atlantic Sharpnose out there and Tom caught that BIG blacktip at Bolivar.
Where do you launch. Our slip is at GYB A38 Come by and say Hi sometime. God Bless and great fishing to ya. Tom & Laura Howell


----------



## Freshwaterman

I think they call the flying fish ballyhops not sure of the speeling. we were out as well and i have never seen so many skates in one place (Stingray). Did not have much luck.


----------



## Bugaboo

Damm nice, and I missed all of it Saturday waiting to do an offshore trip Sunday that did not happen...


----------



## zrider350

*Flying Fish*

My guess is that the mystery flying fish were Yellow Tails. They tend to be in the surf this time of year in great abundance. I went offshore about 15 miles on Saturday in my 21 footer and on the way back in I decided to stop in the beach front to fish for some trout on light tackle. I saw a ton of those Yellow Tails hitting the surface. I haven't ever hooked into one but they often cut my line and eat the tails of my plastics.


----------



## luv2fish

I believe we caught a few of those Sunday. The weather was off and on. We stop to fish 
and it seemed like the rain followed. But we had a great day anyway.What do pompano look like? Our friend caught some spanish mackerals.Im ready to go again. The skies are blue and I bet that the fish are biting. Great fishing to YOu all and God Bless.
Laura aka luv2fish


----------



## Mr. Breeze

*Fish*

I hear there are a lot of Lady Fish in the surf. Search that one and see what it looks like.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Luv2Fish, do you plug the Verizon card into a laptop or do you use a BlackBerry type product?


----------



## luv2fish

Ahoy. We have a laptop, so we got that verizon card thats goes inside. Its called National Broadband. We got it so when we out on overnight trips we can check the
weather conditions. I am fixin to look up those Lady Fish and I will let you know if thats what they look like. THank you and God Bless you and I'll be back with info.
laura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish

I looked up lady fish and they didnt look the same. They actually looked like baby
jack cravelles (wrong spelling), I mentioned it to someone and they said it could be possible?? Next time I will take a photo and post it here .Whats everybody catching today?
We got our new Windlass today, so we are back in business. Cant wait to be fishing. God Bless you all today. See you Saturday "LIVE" from the jetties, I'll give the fishin report via the internet. Laura (aka)luv2fish


----------



## ar_mcadams

when are you going, I am palnning on this comming tues.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

*Info*

Laura, thanks for the info, good technology to have for offshore, now all you need is a web cam for your cap, and a mic!, lol. Looking forward to your report. Must be tough fishing with a broke foot. Go get em' !!!


----------



## luv2fish

Good Afternoon, My foot is doing great. My prayers and yalls were heard. I would still find
a way to fish if both feet were hurt. Cant wait til tommorrow , cuz you know we'll be fishing. Whats biting today? Hope you all are having a blessed day.
God Bless and good fishing, luv2fish(aka) laura


----------



## luv2fish

*Live from GYB A38*

We didnt get to go out fishing this weekend. Did any of you do many good out at the Jetties or out in East BAy? Cant wait to hear those fishing stories. I wish that I was fishing right now. Have a great night and God Bless.

Laura (aka)luv2fish and Captain Tom


----------



## luv2fish

*Web CAM*

OK Everybody, Next week we are going to attempt to hook up a webcam and microphone on the boat. We will see what happens. This might turn out to be pretty exciting. People sitting at home bored wishing they were fishing can see 
all the fish getting reeled in. GET READY< CUZ WE"LL BE REALLY LIVE FROM
WHEREVER THE FISH ARE. Have a great day. Laura (AKA) luv2fish & TOM
God Bless and Good Fishing, We'll be out Saturday Fishing. Look us up.


----------



## luv2fish

*Live From the Jetties*

Well, we did not get the webcam yet, but , my foots healed, and the weather is looking good so WE ARE GOING FISHING TODAY> HOORAY!!!!!!
Ill post what we are catching and where we are on the internet. All of you have a Blessed Day and catch alot of fish. Next week we sahould be trying the webcam.Thats going to be XXXXXXCITING> Laura (Aka) luv2fish

We'll be coming to you "Live From Galveston Bay Area"


----------



## luv2fish

*Cam shopping today*

Hey guys, today we nare going to pick out live web cam for the boat, if anybody has suggestions let me know. Laura aka luv2fish and Capt Tom coming to you live from the Amazing Grace


----------



## RatherBFishing

hey Laura, you can get signal from your laptop anywhere? How much is the monthly service? Nice new tech. Good fishing.


----------



## taannerz

u can get service anywhere that ur cell phone works. Verizon does have a pretty good coverage. Tmobile has it for 20 bucks a month with a cell phone plan or 30 bucks for a stand alone.


----------



## RatherBFishing

huh? thats strange I thought thats for hot spots only,like at star bucks. I didn't know you can sign on like in the middle or the ocean. haha thats sweet!


----------



## taannerz

nah. Hot spots jus let u surf faster like up to t1 or t3 connections. With this , you go any where ur cell phone works, speeds up to bout 26-36kbps. IF you get lucky u can go up to 56k(basically jus dial up connections). Jus like ur cell phone, connection can be drop frequently. Not sure if ur phone works out in the middle of the ocean tho.


----------



## iwant2fish

*http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/mobileoptions/broadband/index.jsp*

that link will tell you some of the speed,security of the aircards.


----------



## luv2fish

We bought a laptop and printer (INEXPENSIVE THESE DAYS) BAIT IS WHATS PRICEY$$$ HAHA!!!! Seriously, its 79.99 Monthly and that gives us a phone line also on the boat.
We found out that the weather we were hearing on the marine radio is not always
accurate. You really have to use you eyes and decifer for yourself. So thats why we got it, because we are always out on the boat on overnight trips. Cant wait til we get the cam hooked up. We have to tie it in to our website, so we are busy figuring out HOW TO.
I'd rather be fishing. God Bless and Great Fishing to all of you, I still look forward to
seeing (HAHA) you soon "Live from the Jetties"


----------



## luv2fish

As you can see, we did not hook up the webcam. First we have to set up a webpage to have people click on and go to see the "Live Fishing" Its just taking a little more time than expected. Once we do this, you all will have to spot us when we are out, and get over by us and you all can be on the webcam too.
Lord , grant me patience, BUT HURRY. It wont be long. All of you have a blessed day, and be lookin for us. Laura (aka) luv2fish & Tom (Captain)
Aboard the "Amazing Grace"


----------



## kyle65

Looking To Hit The Jetties In The Morming, Was Wondering If Your Live Right Now. Was Looking For A Report.


----------



## luv2fish

Let us know what you caught when you get back.. We are not out today, but I wish I was fishing. God Bless and good fishing to all of you. Luv2fish (LaurA)


----------



## fishinguy

If you have any questions on how to setup live streaming video on your website shoot me a pm and I'll help you out.


----------



## luv2fish

*Hey Fishinguy*

I sent you a PM, yes, we can use your help. Landline is on PM, or our email is [email protected]
Thank you and God Bless, we look forward to talking to you soon.
Laura & Tom Howell

I cant wait to really be "Live from The Jetties" via webcam & mic


----------



## Badhabit

taannerz said:


> nah. Hot spots jus let u surf faster like up to t1 or t3 connections. With this , you go any where ur cell phone works, speeds up to bout 26-36kbps. IF you get lucky u can go up to 56k(basically jus dial up connections). Jus like ur cell phone, connection can be drop frequently. Not sure if ur phone works out in the middle of the ocean tho.


I have ATT/Cingular wireless internet thru my cell phone, I connect to the laptop with a cable thru the usb port, my connection speed is 115k... over twice the speed of dialup... it works great....


----------



## luv2fish

*Just got in*

We just got back to GYB, didnt have much luck. Lots of hardheads and sharks. We'll get them next time. Gotta get up for church, and we are busy cleaning the boat. Its about midnight. Im hitting the sack. God Bless and we'll be back again soon "Live from The Jetties" Laura luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish

*We Are ready*

We will be out for two nights in East Bay or by the Jetties (or) where the fish are biting>. We are praying that the wind gets right for some good fishing. We will be out there Saturday AM & PM and Sunday AM & PM and Monday. If any of you all see us on the "Amazing Grace" Be sure and come by and say Hi". I AM READY TO CATCH SOME SERIOUS FISH. We have contacted the webcam company and are very close to choosing the correct equipment for our outdoor website "GET READY For "Live From The Jetties" coming to your internet VERY VERY SOON.We will have a website to link up to to see what we are catching (streamers) WHEREVER we are fishing. God Bless you all, and have a great day tommorrow. Capt Tom & Laura Howell


----------



## luv2fish

*Equipment on the Way*

Our "Live" webstream website equipment is on the way. YOOHOO!!!
I AM GETTING SO EXCITED, and I know that you are all ready to see us catching fish
"Live From The Jetties". Its gonna be alot of fun, so GET READY,
God Bless you all and Good fishing. We wil be out all weekend so look for us and say HI' Laura & Tom Howell


----------



## luv2fish

Just a few more hours and we will be out there fishing and I will (wash my hands first)
then get in here and type in a live fishing report from wherever the fish are.
CANT WAIT TO BAIT UP.... God Bless and everybody be careful this Holiday weekend.
Tom & LAura Howell aboard the "Amazing Grace" going to be coming to you
"Live From The Jetties"


----------



## luv2fish

*We are out Here NOW*

I Caught a 36" Red just a little while ago. We have been catching sharks to 4FEET We have caught some large Blue Gaf Sails. We are 1/4 Mile from Boat Cut
on EAST SIDE nORTH jETTY We were at WR4. Having a great time, GOTTA GO FISH, Ill Be Back with more info in a lil while. GOD BLESS YOU ALL
LAura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## deltoro2000

Can't be there but with your webcam we can sort-of be there.


----------



## poppincork

Good Luck fishing!!

Where is WR4? Is it a GP point off shore or is it on a map?


----------



## luv2fish

First of all, WR4 is two miles south of North Jetty It is a wreck site. We spent the night and are out here at Bolivar right now. NO GOOD FISHING> But the captain is in the galley making banana nut pancakes. Im gonna go soak some bait while the coffees brewing. Ill be back with another report. We will be out fishing all day. But im ready to move right after breakfast. God Bless America, Have a Blessed Day. 
Laura (aka) luv2 fish coming to you from aboard the "Amazing Grace" live from the Bolivar Wells Area.


----------



## luv2fish

Its 10:30pm . Just got back into GYB a little nwhile ago. We went to Offats Bayou in search of possible FISH but did not catch a thing. The water had a oily residue on it.
Then we headed to Pelican Island Bridge. We caught some nice Whiting and Croaker (Cut Bait) We had a great three days fishing . Of course I caught the biggest FISH. Have yourselves a great week and God Bless Each of you. See you soon.
Laura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish

*Good Morning*

I hope you all had a good holiday weekend. I still feel like Im on a boat. Ever had that feeling? Anyway, this mornings fishing report is "THE FREEZER IS FULL"
ITs time for a fish fry.We are not out "Live" right now, but well be back out tonight. Ill send full report. God Bless, Laura


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Planning on a near-offshore trip tomorrow. Might have to settle for a shark trip close to the jetties if the weather doesn't cooperate. A weather and water report tonight would be very helpful. Looking forward to seeing your report. Thanks. What channels do you monitor on your VHF?


----------



## luv2fish

*Sorry*

We were busy changing slips at GYB last night, sorry we didnt go out and I didnt
see your message. Hope you caught some fish. This AM everything looked awesome (Wind), High Tide (6:30) Looked Realy high! We came to Houston to try and earn some bait and fuel $$$ (HAHA!!!)
We Have Moved to D75 at GYB for the time being. If you are ever down, come by and sAY hELLO. Live webcam is in the works for when we are out there.


----------



## luv2fish

*Live From The Jetties*

We will be producing those "Live" pictures from lower Galveston Bay FOUR.

weeks from now. Start counting down. We cant wait to be

really "LIVE FROM THE JETTIES"

We are not going to be out tonight, but I will report tommorrow when we go out.

Have A great weekend and God Bless you ALL


----------



## luv2fish

*Live From The Jetties*

We did not go out due to storm. We WILL be getting Live Webcam installed in two weeks, so get ready for us REALLY BEING "Live From The Jetties" with a webstream that you will be able to go to with a click of the mouse and be able to see where we are fishing and what we are catching.Also the weather conditions. This is going to be very exciting and we hope you all will enjoy and benefit from a "Live" report. I CAN"T WAIT. All of you have a FABULOUS DAY and God Bless you, and bless you with LOTS of Fish. Save some for US though.
YIC
Tom & Laura Howell


----------



## luv2fish

*Going To Matagorda*

We will be in Matagorda for the www.coastalcrusade.us next week. I will send live reports from there if I take Wireless Computer. Plenty of the people will be fishing since the event is on The Colorado River. I will update on what is getting caught. If you would like info, look us up. Public is welcome to fish. Bring your pole & liscense. By the way, 65 trout were caught by a group over at
Pelican Island Bridge, on side towards Sulphur plant. WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## luv2fish

*We Are Back From Matagorda*

We are moving the "Amazing Grace" TODAY to slip A14 at Galveston Yacht Basin.We will be installing the camera system for "Live From The Jetties "
reports.IT is going to be awesome.We consider it a blessing that we will be able to have a live webcam to show how the water is looking and whats getting caught on our lines. AND how much fun fishing can be. wE HAVE TO LINK UP TO A WEBPAGE, BUT DO NOT HAVE WEB ADDRESS YET. Thats where th "Live" webstream can be viewed. GET READY, and we hope that you all enjoy this as much and we are going to. Come by and see us if you are in GAlveston. WHEN we are NOT OUT FISHING of Course. God Bless you all and have a great day.
Laura (aka) luv2fish and Captain Tom Howell coming to you 
"Live " from the "Amazing Grace"

A customer came in and reported Speckled Trout in abundance under the 
Flagship overnight. They caught them on LURES. Would not bite on live bait.


----------



## luv2fish

*July 29-30 Report*

we stayed by Pelican Island Bridge Sat Night. Caught lots of croaker,sandtrout,and whiting. Better than nothing. Headed to jetties this AM. Nothing biting. We went to WR4 and GUESS WHAT? I Laura , caught my first
Spanish MAckeral. It is 24 1/2 inches. We are going to smoke it with Hickory wood tommorrow.Im really excited even though that was the highlight. I was using red DOA Shrimp. God Bless You All, Gotta help clean the boat. Coming to you "Live"from the "Amazing Grace" GYB A14
luv2fish (Laura) and Captain Tom Howell


----------



## luv2fish

*Im Back*

Camera is on the way for "Live From The Jetties" action. Ive been out with surgery. But I didnt want yall to think that we werent doing the "Live" Webcam.
Keep watching, and the minute it is up, I will let you All Know. Im glad to be back. BY THE WAY, FISHING REPORT FROM CUSTOMER IS THAT Inside Channel on South Jetty. By the old bait place and restaraunt, the TROUT ARE in ABUNDANCE. Right where the sand starts. God Bless & Good Fishing.
luv2fish and Capt Tom Howell


----------



## Bubba T.

*thanks, hope ur better now*

thanks for reports, hope your surgery went well.


----------



## luv2fish

*Water & Wind Report "Live"*

We are at yacht basin in Galveston as I speak. The water is green all the way up to the beach. VERY NICE. Light breeze!! PERFECT, so get down here and get fishing. No mosquitos either.
Dont know if we are going out yet, since Im still recovering from surgery. Doc says wait,..... I SAY NO!! Hubby says wait. If I do go out I will bring "Live " report from wherever we are fishing. God Bless and good fishing

Laura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## allicat

LAURA, jerry and i were intending to get down to galveston and stop by for a visit while he was here, but we never made it down. his mom is recouperating from a hip replacement, and my dad hasnt been feeling up to par. i dont know what kind of surgery you had, but i hope you are doing well, and hope to see you and tom again down at the yacht basin. cant wait for the flounder run!!! 

get well soon,
trudy


----------



## luv2fish

Qwik Fishing Report. We Went Out For A Little While Sunday. No Fish Caught.
Lots Of Crabs Eating My Bait.lots Of Bait Jumping Around. But Nothing Got On The Hook> God Bless


----------



## Stripline

What kind of computer are you using? I would be a little scared about putting a laptop in that environment.


----------



## luv2fish

*Boat & Computer*

Our computer is a Toshiba. Our fishing boat is 52FT. Two bedrooms, two Baths.
We have a computer area indoors that is safe. Maybe I didnt understand your ?
God Bless, Laura


----------



## luv2fish

*Fishing Report*

As most of you know, the Amazing Grace hosted seven of us ladies in a really awesome fishing adventure. Heres the catch.(Saturday & Monday)
35" Bull Red N Jetty (Caught By A Nun)
21 5/8 Speck (Caught BY a Nun)
Big Shark (By luv2fish)
Another Speck (Deckhand caught while goofing off)
Undersize Sheephead (luv2fish)
Bull Whiting 13 1/2" (everybody catching these)
Lots of croakers and sandtrout (everybody)
22" SLOT RED luv2fish (of course)
Captain Tom Howell got skunked

This is what we caught, 
Here is where we were fishing.
North Jetty, Pelican Island Bridge, outside Yacht Basin Wall, over by Ferry Landing on North Side.

Camera still on the way to being hooked up.
GOD BLESS YOU all, and be thankful for TODAY.

Laura & Tom Howell


----------



## luv2fish

*Sunday Fishing Report*

Twin Bull reds from end of North Jetty. LOTS OF HARDHEADS.
Thats IT!!!! God Bless and have A GOOD DAY.
By the way, wind was calm (0) when we left Galveston this AM. Water looked very good.

luv2fish & Capt Tom


----------



## bambinosan

luv2fish said:


> Twin Bull reds from end of North Jetty. LOTS OF HARDHEADS.
> Thats IT!!!! God Bless and have A GOOD DAY.
> By the way, wind was calm (0) when we left Galveston this AM. Water looked very good.
> 
> luv2fish & Capt Tom


What? No PC yesterday or what? This is a yesterday report. Right?


----------



## luv2fish

*Quick Update*

Just wanted you all to know that the "Amazing Grace" is at Pier 77 for minor repair . NOT storm related. Counting down the days til we are in the water fishing. WE HAVE camera now to make "LIVE" shots and post to computer while fishing. GET READY!!!!
Bless you all, check out picks from "Bull Shoals" link
Tom & Laura Howell


----------



## drumbeat

on those flying fish .... I stayed @the North Galv. jettys overnight one time and that
time they were skipjacks ! hundreds of them bouncing off the boat and some even made
it in the boat !! All my years of fishing never seen nothing like it ... tight lines and wishing
you a speedy recovery .... God bless


----------



## luv2fish

*Back in Business*

Carburetor goes on tommorrow.All repairs are done from hurricane debris damage. We will be "Live From The Jetties " on Saturday
overnighter. We will be doing the "Live" video thing if all goes well. So be looking for a live fishing report this weekend. I will post water conditions and wind from out there. We want to stay out overnight by the Jetties if the weather allows.
I CANT WAIT. Tom says water looks good in Galveston today.
Have a blessed day,
Laura (AKA) luv2fish

All kinds of baitfish swimming in the fairway of the Galveston Yacht Basin, along with some BIG Mullet.


----------



## Redfox217

I'll be at the Jetties Sunday Morning. Hoping to land some nice reds and whatever else will bite


----------



## deepsouth

*Computer Mobility...*

hold out fir WIMax, they just developed a "standard", WiMax will be 100% microwave, so, you don't have to worry about being outside a "hot spot" and have no signal, or, loose it.


----------



## luv2fish

*No Pics and No Fish*

We are here on the Amazing Grace. We just pulled back into Galveston Yacht Basin. Went out to the Jetties around 5:00PM. Too rough to stay, wind seemed to be picking up instead of dying off like they said. Tried to anchor over by Pelican Island Bridge for the night, but since they dredged, anchor would not stick and besides wind was blowing pretty hard there too. So we are in here til the AM. I am ready to fish, but I guess the good Lord wanted us back here at the dock.We are gonne wet some bait here at marina, ill let you know if somethings biting. Dont want to go to the fissh MArket. Be praying for better weather for us so we can give an exciting report tommorrow "Live From The Jetties"God Bless you all and be careful, maybe we will see some of you tommorrow. Laura & Tom Howell <"))))))><


----------



## luv2fish

*We are Out in Galveston Bay*

Left the Yacht Basin around 6;30AM. Water looked a little choppy towards the Jetties so we came over by Bolivar. There are LOTS of wade fisherman everywhere. By Seawolf and by the back side of ferry on Bolivar side. I see people catching flatties and croakers. I caught a very large black drum. Too big so we put him back. We took a picture I will post later. It is beautiful out here, wind out of the EAST trying to shift as we speak. We had snapper and eggs on the back deck, so I came in for a rest and decided to give you all "A LIVE REPORT FROM GALVESTON BAY" I am going out to wet some more bait. ADIOS
God Bless, Laura


----------



## Redfox217

my father and I made it as far as the boat cut on the north jetties before we said screw this is went back. The waves wee a good 3 foot and maybe 4 mixed in. not fun at all, maybe next time


----------



## luv2fish

Ok Everybody, We got back from the Bay trip and I rushed to get my stuff and off I went to Flounder. Guess what, I caught one "Hurray" And then a friend of ours gave me a second one. So I went back to the Amazing Grace and stuffed and baked them on the spot.
YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY Nothing like FRESH
The outside wall of the Galveston Yacht basin is full of flounder, and some nice sandtrout.
Look out fish. HERE I COME.
I will post pictures of flounder a little late. I took them whloe, dressed, and then stuffed and cooked on the table.
God Bless Yall, and have a great day.
Laura
Redfox, I know what you mean , even in our big boat it got Real Rough coming back accross the channel.
The water was layed down when we left Galveston at 6:00AM this Monday morning.
I am ready to go AGAIN.


----------



## Redfox217

is the GYB to the left of the Ferry Landing going across to the Bolivar Pen?


----------



## luv2fish

Galveston Yacht Basin is on Galveston Side, down by the three big cranes. Towards the cruise terminal. You will see a fule dock with a Shell Sign.
You can see big UTMB water tower behind it on the horizon.


----------



## allicat

laura, i have been out at the yacht basin a few times in the last week, and saw the "amazing grace". beautiful boat! i was going to stop and say hi, but i didnt see any cars or trucks parked there so i didnt figure yall were there. sorry i missed yall!!

hope to see you soon,
trudy


----------



## luv2fish

*Saturday Nov 5*

We fished at GYB today. Flounder getting caught, and caught plenty of nice sandtrout.We are heading out early to fish in AM so I will give report. By the way, Joes BAit has plenty of Finger Mullet. She was open at 7:45PM. Its over in Bolivar.


----------



## luv2fish

*Sunday Fishing Report Nov 6th*

Oops, Forgot about Saturday. I caught lots of NICE sandtrout at GYB. On eof the ladies there got four nice flatties.
NOW FOR SUNDAY, We left GYB at sunrise. Hooked em down towards Pelican Island Bridge. Stopped on the right side of channel, lady friend caught keeper flattie. Lost a bunch. Got them to the top and they would spit out Mullet. Went down to bridge , saw a few caught. Went back toward GYB stayed til after dark.
Thats when we (they) caught the next three flatties. I lost mine. Im never fishin again. JUST KIDDING> I had a great time. Tonight we are having ???????
FRIED FLOUNDER< HOME MADE FRIES< COLE SLAW< RED VELVET CAKE.
God Bless you and have an "AWESOME" evening. Come on cold front.
Laura (AKA)luv2fish & Capt Tom


----------



## allicat

glad yall caught some fish. ive been watching for yall, but havent caught up with you yet. i went out in the boat saturday and we didnt catch anything to bring home. not to worry though, wont be long and it wont be too hard to find those nice big flatties!!

trudy


----------



## luv2fish

*No Fish Today*

We flounder fished today out of GYB. No flounder. One croaker, one sandtrout. We are deciding if we are going out to Jetties tonight or in the AM. I will post pics and reports "Live" if we go. Flounder were slow, lots of guys in tournament were saying that also. God Bless and Good Fishing. See ya out there tommorrow. Laura & Tom


----------



## luv2fish

*Texas DUO*

Tom caught the only two fish. Sorry NO pics. Didnt want to waste film or space on Texas Duo (TWO HARDHEADS). Then we had to eat a wish sandwich. Two pieces of bread with nothing inside. HAHAHA!!! May the good Lord bless us with keeper fish the next time. COME ON COLD FRONT!!!!!
"We tried everywhere, all kinds of bait, and could not come up with REAL FISH.

Im never going fishing again.......... TIL the next time........!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby

Hardheads are good. If cooked right taste just like channel catfish


----------



## luv2fish

*Guess What???*

I have been under the weather, but thanks to the "Good Lord". I am better and here is our fishing report. Last weekend, the only thing biting in Galveston was LOTS of Whiting and lots of nice sized sandtrout. Those are really good smoked with pecan wood. BUT HERE IS THE EXCITING NEWS.
Our freiends in Freeport invited us out Monday for some "Snapper Fishing"
Let me tell you, i wasnt feeling that well, but I took plenty of Immodium but forgot the Sea Sick Stuff. We started out on the "Hooked on Jesus" Luhrs around 8:00AM , we got out there to the rig an you just wouldnt believe. I ended up playing deckhand (it was easier to sit in Fighting chair than to move)if you know what I mean about that yucky feeling.
Two fish every time for all. We came in LIMITS for everyone.Yall, it was so exciting, I really felt good when I got back to the Jetty. Back By 3:00PM. Now I feel like fishing some more, and this time I wont forget the nausea pills. And I am going to need a deckhand to take My fish off the line. But, they did clean the fish so that made it really special. The Lord indeed blessed us with a bounty from his awesome ocean. We are going to have a fish fry for our customers. Its good to share a blessing and a fishing story with a friend. Bless you all today and always. Laura & Tom
Its good to be back on the board, Happy New Year and good fishing to you.


----------



## gordo

*Elusive Snappers*

Sounds like some major fun...wish I coulda been there... are these spots within 9 miles accessible by bay boat....

I mean, would the weather have held up ok, or is it all dependant on that day, and what the wind is doing?

I have been dying to make a snapper run since the season was over... I just put got around to updating my tackle and now I am just waiting on some weather to cooperate!

By the way, I was at the Backe Tournament and we were walking around admiring all the beauties parked there when I spotted the Amazing Grace... she is nice! I pointed it out to the Mrs.... but she didn't believe me that you guys were on this board!!! Funnny!!!

Anyway, thanks for that update, good to hear from you guys a-g-a-i-n!!!


----------



## luv2fish

*I love it on here*

Why would she think that we would'nt be on here. Come by and see us if your ever back down there.Yes I think the rigs are about 10-15 Miles. I'll get back with you on that in a minute.


----------



## aggie9701

Hopefully the rigs are within 9 nautical miles


----------



## luv2fish

The captain said we were at 9 Miles. That is correct. We always go by "The Book"


----------



## chicapesca

*Happy New Year Laura and Tom*

Hope you two had a Blessed Christmas. I can't believe it is January again. This weather is throwing me off. I'm glad you are feeling better too.


----------



## luv2fish

Hi Liz, Its nice to hear from you. Glad you are off to a good new year.Are you sure its not Spring. The weather is sorta different this year.Oh by the way, I am surely thanking the Lord that I am feeling better. I have to cuz this weekend is the boat show and I gotta go.
I sure hope that sometime this year we can get to meet.
God Bless you, Laura


----------



## luv2fish

*We are out here*

We are out at the Jetties, heading south. Water looks good, and we are fixing to drop in our lines. I'll be back with a "Live from the Jetties Report. We are out for the night so we are praying for good weather and lots of fish. I'll be back on here to report when the fish start biting. ADIOS


----------



## ol billy

luv2fish said:


> We are out at the Jetties, heading south. Water looks good, and we are fixing to drop in our lines. I'll be back with a "Live from the Jetties Report. We are out for the night so we are praying for good weather and lots of fish. I'll be back on here to report when the fish start biting. ADIOS


We were just out at the north jetty ourself but we didn't see you. This was about an hour or so ago.

We fished the boat cut for a while and had no bites but then moved up the jetty a bit and got in some bull reds. Was fun.


----------



## luv2fish

We are leaving WR4 now. We did not get any bites. We are heading to Peilcan Island Bridge. We left GYB at about 4:15. If you ever see us, be sure and say "Hi" . We are right there on A Dock 1/2 way to boat ramp . I'll be back with report from the Bridge


----------



## ol billy

luv2fish said:


> We are leaving WR4 now. We did not get any bites. We are heading to Peilcan Island Bridge. We left GYB at about 4:15. If you ever see us, be sure and say "Hi" . We are right there on A Dock 1/2 way to boat ramp . I'll be back with report from the Bridge


I pointed to your boat earlier and told my girlfriend "That's a 2cooler's boat." It's easy to see with that big sign on the wall.

We'd of said hello but nobody was out there.


----------



## luv2fish

We fished the bridge at Pelican Island, only caught whiting. We are leaving the deep hole at the dike. All we caught over here was whiting and sandtrout. The wind has picked up to about 15-20 I would say. We are going to try concrete ship on the way in. Not much of a fishing day, but we sure have enjoyed our time with our family. not always about the catching as it is the fellowship.Bless you all, and take your kids fishing when you get the opportunity. I'll be back with report from the next stop. LAURA aka luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish

Came on back to the dock, quite a few people at Seawolf,but I did not see any fish on the lines. We are gonna try for some flounder here at GYB.I'll be back to post if we get any here by the boat.


----------



## luv2fish

Trout and whiting were the only thing caught at GYB. NO FLOUNDER. Lots of those little piggy perch trying to steal the bait. Sandtrout are about 12". Caught & Released safely.


----------



## Danglefoot

*Jumping Fish*

Back in Mar of 2005, when you started this post, you were asking about fish jumping out of the water. Did you ever get an answer ? They might be what I call Flying Fish, Skip Jacks, Lady Fish, or the Poor Mans Tarpon. Hope that helps. They are fun to catch but I have never heard anyone say they were good tablefare. If you all ready had your answer, sorry, after I saw how long this post was i went from page 1 to page 10 and posted my reply.

TightLines


----------



## luv2fish

*Since My Dad died*

We havent had much time for fishing. I cant wait to get back on here. Just a quick report from our friends at Sargent. The fish are in the water and biting. They have been fishing where the ICW and The river meet. Their home is right there at that point. BIG BLUE HOUSE if you know which one i am talking about. Hope to be "Live from The Amazing GRACE" reel soon. God Bless, and please be praying that we get to fish one of these days. Thank you, LAura & Tom


----------



## luv2fish

*GUESS WHAT, we are going to be "LIVE" this wknd.*

We a re finally going fishing . We will be down Thursday Night getting ready for a BIG outing on the 'Amazing Grace" We WILL have multiple cameras and the computer so we will be reporting until Sunday as to where we are, and WHAT we are catching. Along with "Live" pictures. I am so excited. We havent been out in quite a while. See ya Soon, May God Bless all of us with a bounty from HIS ocean. Pray for Fish, and you will catch them.....ITS TRUE If any of you are around the GYB, come by and say Hi and have a cup of coffee with us.


----------



## Redfox217

We are going to be out at the Jetties Friday. Cape Craft with a marron t-top. see-ya there


----------



## luv2fish

You can't miss us. Be sure and come by and wave if you see us. Lets catch a bookoo of fish. How bout it. Look forward to seeing yall.


----------

